# Поздравим нового преподавателя Sfera



## akok (24 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю! 
Побольше тебе хороших студентов и поменьше валерьянки


----------



## iskander-k (24 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Severnyj (24 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю


----------



## Farger (24 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Sfera (24 Июл 2011)

Спасибо)). Надеюсь, найдем общий язык


----------



## Сашка (24 Июл 2011)

*Новой учительнице))*​






*Возьми меня к себе на заднюю парту!*​


----------



## zirreX (24 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю, Маша!


----------



## Alex1983 (24 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Arbitr (24 Июл 2011)

уря новая училка у нас))) заготовил кнопки на стул)))


----------



## edde (24 Июл 2011)

велкам в клуб


----------



## Techno (25 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## goredey (25 Июл 2011)

Привет, Маша. Поздравляю тебя со вступлением в доблесные ряды преподавателей. Подозреваю, что тебе понадобятся железные нервы, потому их тебе и желаю. Удачи!


----------



## Mila (25 Июл 2011)

Машенька, поздравляю! Знаю, у тебя все выйдет. Удачи!


----------



## thyrex (25 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Drongo (25 Июл 2011)

Arbitr написал(а):


> новая училка у нас)))


Умная и красивя. :good2: Ура Маше.


----------



## Warrior Kratos (25 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!!!!


----------



## Сашка (25 Июл 2011)

Drongo написал(а):


> Умная и красивя.


оха, и почему меня на второй год не оставили? Хочу к Маше в класс))


----------



## Vovan555971 (25 Июл 2011)

Примите мои поздравления!


----------



## Sfera (25 Июл 2011)

Сашка написал(а):


> Хочу к Маше в класс))


приходи, Саш
устроим ускоренный выпуск ))


----------



## Drongo (26 Июл 2011)

Сашка написал(а):


> оха, и почему меня на второй год не оставили? Хочу к Маше в класс))


Конфекты и цвяты бери и бегом на 3-й курс, она тебя ждёт не дождётся голубчика. :victory:


----------



## Сашка (26 Июл 2011)

Sfera написал(а):


> приходи, Саш


ок, приду)) Кнопки на стул подкладывать не буду, дисциплину на уроках нарушать тоже))


----------



## icotonev (26 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## sanada (27 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю! Преподавание - это большая работа и ответственность. Но и радость и гордость. А так же море успокаивающих препаратов Терпения, спокойствия и еще раз терпения, послушных и благодарных студентов! И удачи на этом почетном пути.


----------

